# UBER One drivers Cost benefit analysis and taxes-Not worth my time/distance travelled



## N0tU8er (Jul 1, 2016)

I am posting my 1 week of UberX Driving Experience and the cost benefit of driving UBER- You make your decision

1.Uber Gross Income according to payout Statement (B)(After subtracting 20% commission for
Uber)=$1.81/mile
2. Taxes in CA (LA County) =10%
3. Uber Net Income after taxes (subtract 10% state tax+subtract 12% Federal tax )=$1.81/mile -$0.40=$1.41/mile
4. IRS rate/Mile deduction as Independent Contractor (B) =$0.54/mile
5. Actual money pocketed by UBER driver based on real collected data=$1.41-$0.54 =$.87/mile

Based on the available data , the attached snapshot below provides how much a individual would earn if they drive 1hr/2hr/3hr/4hr/5hr/6hr/7hr/8hr(Fulltime) every day of the week.

Conclusion: $0.87/mile translate to about $0.20/minute driving in LA traffic = $94.60/day net earning based on 8 hours of driving =$11.83/hour

Note: Chances are your return trip may not have any riders back to your home base ,so you are basically making half of 11.83/hours =$5.92/hour
Note: LA County passed a ordinance on minimum wage of $15.00/hour recently.


----------



## Gung-Ho (Jun 2, 2015)

These earnings calculations always drive me nuts. It's simple. Take what you made subtract actual expenses for making said money divide by hours worked...that's it... For get the taxes calculations for making your argument. If you have a job paying $25 an hour you're not taking home $25 because of taxes so do you really make $25 an hour? No.
Driving uberx base rates is chump change I'll grant you that.


----------



## Supportmyteachinghabit (Apr 30, 2016)

20%? Uber takes 25% from me. Omaha, Nebraska.


----------



## Flarpy (Apr 17, 2016)

I drive (drove) for Lyft at 25% and did indeed make $11-12/hr driving daytime weekdays, so OP rings true. 

If you give up your nights and weekends (which I would never do), you'll likely make more but have to deal with drunks, as*holes, vomit and increased likelihood of injury and death due to intoxicated drivers.


----------

